# Degenerative Myelopathy in GSD



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think it is the same disease our first golden had -- although our vet called it degenerative neuropathy. It started as a weakening in the hind legs which we initially attributed to age and arthritis. When we were taking walks, Buddy's hind legs would just give out for no apparent reason. It progressed to him having trouble getting up on our hardwood floors and then, eventually, to getting up at all. We lifted him up and "helped" him walk with a towel sling for the last several months of his life. He lived with the condition for about 1 year from his diagnosis. According to the vet, Buddy wasn't in pain it just came down to a quality of life issue. One of the tests the vet did to spot the disease was put Buddy's hind leg on his toes. Dogs with the disease won't put the leg back to a normal standing position.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nancy, mygolden angel Cody died from degenerative myelopathy. It is a common disease in GSDs, but not unheard of in other breeds. There is no definitive test for DM, and to truly know whether the dog had it, a necropsy is needed. Cody was diagnosed by the former head of neurology at Colorado State University Vet school, whose wife's golden also had it. There are lots of assistive devices to help the dog, even when total paralysis of the hind end occurs. Eddie's Wheels make a wonderful cart that can even go on the beach, in rivers, etc. My Cody refused to use a loaned cart since he was still mobile. I used booties on his hind feet because he had no clue whether he was walking on the tops of his feet or on his pads. I carried a sling to help him when he was dragging. He ultimately had one day of massive seizures, indicating the DM had gone to his brain. Do you have a dog with suspected DM? If so, I will try to find the web address of the DM support group, a wonderful band of dedicated dog owners.


----------



## MommaMia6 (Feb 18, 2013)

My golden Scout was diagnosed with DM at age six. Diagnosed by MRI, X-rays, and back feet not retuning to proper placement. I first noticed he walked oddly, almost like goose stepping. The vet neurologist made the finally diagnosis. 

Unfortunately, not any real treatment available. He referred it to as similar to multiple sclerosis in humans. The MS medications for humans saddly are not effective for dogs. 

I researched online for more information and found useful insight. I placed Scout on varies supplements found on DM websites, kept his weight down, and physically active. Thankfully Scout never seemed to be in pain.

Scout saddly passed away two years from the diagnoses of unknown causes in his sleep at home. I was told by vet nerologist that he might lose the ability to walk anywhere from six months to two years after diagnosis. I was very greatful Scout remained able to walk until his passing.

He is missed dearly by my family including Rusty my older golden. Needless to say the house was too quiet....enter Piper another golden to keep Rusty company. 

Hopefully with more research they find a reason and treatment for this sad disease. I also hope you are not having DM issues with your dog.

"Scout gone to soon at age eight"

MommaMia6


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our DD and SIL have a GSD, they had him x-rayed when he was young, maybe around 6 mos. suspecting hip issues, there is some HD present but this past week he's been favoring his one rear leg and not wanting to put weight on it. The vet had prescribed muscle relaxers but they aren't helping. I suggested a supplement like Cosequin and while reading reviews read about DM. As I was reading the symptoms to them they noted the similarities to what their boy is experiencing. He's a big guy, 140lbs. (not over weight). The sad thing is, he's not even 4 y.o. 

I understand it's easy to diagnois by a vet that has experience with DM but difficult if not. They were going to call their vet this week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Willow*

Willow

Praying for him and them.


----------



## MommaMia6 (Feb 18, 2013)

Willow

Sorry to hear about this news. GSD are among the top breeds having DM. You and your family are in our prays. While I was looking online there was someone in Florida doing a study. Unfortunately it was not a double blind study so the findings could always called into suscept. Hope for the best for your family.
MommaMia6


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

UPDATE - they had a vet appointment, he doesn't think it's DM or HD but something with Lt.'s elbow. He weighed in at 151 lbs. so he has put on some weight which may be agravating it. The 145 lbs. is good weight for him. He's a big boy, his tail is the size of my arm.


----------

